# DishHD Billing question



## hardwired (Oct 8, 2006)

I had AT200 and HBO programming and recently switched my programming to DVR-Advantage + DishHD +HBO. Also had a Vip622 installed with the Di****Up promotion for $150 one time charge. As I understood I would be charged $20 for DishHD and $10 for HBO.

My billing however is showing DishHD at $20 and HBO still at $15 along with the DVR-Advantage charge and misc fees. Is the 20 + 10 not automatic? 

Also, what do I need to do in order to get the $50 rebate and $100 HD rebate?


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean? I just got Dish HD and I pay 14.99 per month for HBO. I didn't see anything on this being less... did I miss something?

To get your money back you have to fill out a rebate form.... go to www.dishnetwork.com/bonus and download the form and send it in.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You shouldn't have too much trouble getting a CSR to reduce HBO to $10 if you have DishDVR Advantage and DishHD.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/pop_ups/...ng_packages/dvr_advantage/dvr_advantage.shtml

If you read that as 
Choose DishHD for an additional $20/month
THEN,
^^^^
add any of the following for an additional $10/month each

it might not be automatic if you already had HBO @ $15/month. One call could make it be so though.


----------



## hardwired (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks CABill


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, they made a mistake. I signed up a few weeks ago and pay $49 for the dvr advantage, $20 for HD, 10$ for HBO and $10 for AT250 addition. Just call em.


----------



## hardwired (Oct 8, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Yeah, they made a mistake. I signed up a few weeks ago and pay $49 for the dvr advantage, $20 for HD, 10$ for HBO and $10 for AT250 addition. Just call em.


It looks like they switched my programming from AT200 to something called Dish Home Advantage America's Top 200 with Locals ($47.99) instead of DVRAdvantage as I requested.

I called the CSR and got an overseas Rep. I asked why my programming was not showing DVR Advantage and this Dish Home Advantage package I did not ask for. Got the canned responses and I can change your programming now to DVR Advantage but you will have to sign up for Credit Card autopay or another 18 month commitment. I already have 18 month commitment with the Dish'n it Up Vip622 upgrade add and don't want any other commitments or autopay. Got frustrated and said I will call back.

I just looked at my account online again and it looks like they added a sign up now link for DVR Advantage with Autopay and commitment language. Bill is now showing $109/mo with fees galore.

Why is it always so difficult to deal with Dishnet. It took four calls before I got a rep from Virginia last time to get the 622 installed on the 2nd service visit.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

hardwired said:


> Why is it always so difficult to deal with Dishnet. It took four calls before I got a rep from Virginia last time to get the 622 installed on the 2nd service visit.


I really like E*, but I'd rather take a beating than to have to call them with changes. 2 weeks ago I called to deactivate 2 receivers & activate 1. After one week, my acct. online didn't look right so I called again and spoke to the English speaking tech dept. No deactivation had occured. After 4 or 5 days I called again and FINALLY got my acct. in order. SHEESH!!!


----------

